# Dyeing- Natural with a Avocado pit. So what color do you think. Very cool



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

So I guess I'll tell ya- Pink yup that's right. Saw this originally on Pinterest. To cool. Must try it. But has any one seen the price of Avocados these days they must be mad of gold. lol

http://www.cuesa.org/recipe/plant-dye-avocado-pits

https://www.kathryndavey.com/blogs/news/75241285-dyeing-with-natural-dyes-avocado-pits


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

How cool is that! Thanks for finding and posting this.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That sounds like something neat to try. My son in law just cut up 5-6 ???? avocados and I didn't think about keeping the pits. Next time. I like the very light colors. Thanks for the articles.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the information.


----------



## Paksenarion (Mar 6, 2017)

Don't forget you can do steps with your dye. Light to dark. Would be wonderful to do a light- med- dark sweater. I usually end up doing that when i do my own colors


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll have to try this as well. Thanks!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

They turn out to be a surprising color. Very delicate, even with the greater intensity.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I will try this one.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I've seen this, and have tried looking up how color fast it is over time, and have found nothing. I figured on visiting the local Mexican restaurant and having them save pits for me. I also read that the skins do the same. Hope to give it a try sometime soon.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This one gives you colors with the pit then the pit and skin and then just the skins really cool. Will look up and do my homework on color fast.
https://feltingandfiberstudio.com/2016/02/13/dyeing-with-avocado-skins-part-2/amp/


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Think boiling the skins could have changed the colors? As with cohineal, boiling vs barely simmering give a different color. What I had read, don't remember where, was to vat the pits or skins or both for a week to ferment, then use it as dye. Something to try...


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I do not see any Magenta from any of them. Looks to be very pail pink.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My next question can I save avocados pits till I have enough. How would I do it. I know I would have to wash the pits and dry them how do I store them?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Freezing is ok I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> Freezing is ok I'm pretty sure.


Your idea of going to a Mexican place and asking is great. I actually may be doing this, myself.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

Tried this a few years back. My recipe called for skins. Stands to reason there would be more dye in the skins. I did ask the local Mexican restaurant to save for me and they saved plenty in just a couple of days. You were supposed to soak them in a warm place, the longer, the more color. It did develop a beautiful dark red and then it molded and turned brown. So I never dyed with it. Never had time to try again.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This dyeing process is for boiling them. Not letting them sit for some time.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Bought some avocados for salads for lunch this week will save the pits I have 4 should make a nice pot.


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

Try an authentic Mexican restaurant. They use real avocados. I think they can be frozen till you have enough.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

mama879 said:


> So I guess I'll tell ya- Pink yup that's right. Saw this originally on Pinterest. To cool. Must try it. But has any one seen the price of Avocados these days they must be mad of gold. lol
> 
> http://www.cuesa.org/recipe/plant-dye-avocado-pits
> 
> https://www.kathryndavey.com/blogs/news/75241285-dyeing-with-natural-dyes-avocado-pits


Wow, that's a lot of work. And interesting that it comes out pink from an avocado pit. You KPers are geniuses. So impressive. Thanks for updating me.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I saw a video on YouTube on this subject recently. She let the skins and pits dry out completely and stored them in a paper bag. I thought it was interesting but I wonder about colorfastness too.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I saw a video on YouTube on this subject recently. She let the skins and pits dry out completely and stored them in a paper bag. I thought it was interesting but I wonder about colorfastness too.


The color came out so light I did not know the fiber content. next I will try wool just 4 ozs. to check it out. I have not been able to find anything to read on color fastness. I used vinegar as a mordant to but they did say I did not need any. So there are somethings I changed.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

There is so much information/misinformation out there that it is difficult to know what to do. One said you need to soak the pits/skins in ammonia for several days to leach the color out. I think one needs to experiment and fined out what really works and keep careful notes as to what works and as far as color fastness goes you will have to test for your self and see if the colors are or not. I am going to use dyers alum to see what happens.


mama879 said:


> The color came out so light I did not know the fiber content. next I will try wool just 4 ozs. to check it out. I have not been able to find anything to read on color fastness. I used vinegar as a mordant to but they did say I did not need any. So there are somethings I changed.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I did use ammonia with the chopped up pits. Let them sit for a week. I still have half the mixture sitting in a jar just checked it today and it is fine. I might dye some wool that I know what it is the next time.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the results.


----------

